# Mary Amiri im "Playboy"



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Düsseldorf (RPO). Normalerweise moderiert Mary Amiri auf Vox das Reisemagazin "Wolkenlos". Bei ihren Reportagen wird natürlich penibel darauf geachtet, dass der Bikini nicht allzu leger sitzt. Beim Shooting für die Juni-Ausgabe des "Playboy" war derartige Vorsicht nicht notwendig. Der TV-Star verzichtete ganz auf den Bikini.


----------



## Tokko (14 Mai 2008)

Dann heißt es wohl den Playboy kaufen....

Danke für die Info.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko

PS:
Damit keiner auf den Gedanken kommt zu posten oder nach Pics zu fragen.




> Kein Posten von FHM, Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Stuff, Perfect 10 und anderen Bildern oder Medien, die dem Copyright unterliegen! (private Nachrichten inbegriffen)


----------



## Bulletin xad (11 Apr. 2011)

Die liebe Mary sollte mal so die Sendung moderieren


----------



## shavedcharly (11 Jan. 2016)

hervorragende Initiative des Magazins ;-)


----------

